# Benq EW2440L vs RL2455HM (Response Time 4MS vs 2MS)



## maverick121 (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I want to get a new 24inch monitor my uses are 

-Programming
-Gaming(I have a GTX 660,so like gaming -NOT a hardcore gamer playing 24/7)
-Watching Movies

I currently own an old sync master 20 inch NON HD Monitor. 

My budget is 15,000 INR.I really want a monitor that looks good.
My panel preference is TN/VA since IPS is out of my budget and yes TN is better for gaming.

So the Dell Ultrasharp 24 inch is a good one but it costs 18,000 something,its too big for a monitor.
Next i have the Benq Gaming Series launched last year RL2455HM,it boats of a *1MS Response Time *and a *TN Panel* but i prefer a better looks so i have the new Benq EW2440L,this one looks good but the Response time is *4ms* and uses a *VA Panel*.but it has some cool features like Mobile Connectivity and looks great.Both fall under 15,000(Online Pricing) Well is it a big deal with the response time.

Im a novice when it comes to displays,So could Display geeks here tell me which will be good for me.
If there are better Monitors that fits in my needs please suggest


----------



## pfx^ (Jul 24, 2014)

If your really taking Response time into consideration then go for the RL2455HM afaik its a gaming monitor and since you want a TN go for it. I have a friend who owns one he plays a lot of racing games on that he seems to like it. I would go for 1ms over 4ms if the price isn't much of a difference.


----------



## maverick121 (Jul 24, 2014)

But colours are more vivid on the 4 ms one.


----------



## sniperz1 (Jul 25, 2014)

You can find an ips panel monitor within 15k and the response time shouldn't be the deal breaker in deciding monitors. As anything less than 16ms of response time = ~ <1fps ghosting issues. You won't even notice the difference while gaming probably. 
Check whatever displays you like the most, which has good connectivity options, and good price value and good user reviews
IPS panels does provide better color accuracy but If you are cool with TN panels then go for it. Maybe you can visit local store and have a glance at some displays which will help you decide better.


----------



## maverick121 (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks but Benq VA LED seems better than IPS there is a youtube video.google ips vs va.I cannot demo the monitors since they are not available locally for demo.EW2440L costs 16000 locally snapdeal and flipkart have it less than 16000.Infibeam has great offers but I'm not sure how good infibeam is.Is 16000 worth it??


----------



## sniperz1 (Jul 25, 2014)

maverick121 said:


> Thanks but Benq VA LED seems better than IPS there is a youtube video.google ips vs va.I cannot demo the monitors since they are not available locally for demo.EW2440L costs 16000 locally snapdeal and flipkart have it less than 16000.Infibeam has great offers but I'm not sure how good infibeam is.Is 16000 worth it??



Displays are very subjective. Some prefer tn , some ips, some glossy, some matte. Thats why I said check out locally any tn and ips panel monitors and maybe you will be able to visualize what suits you better.
Technically IPS panels gives better color reproduction than tn or va panels TN Vs. IPS Vs. VA | TN Panel.com 
IPS Vs VA Panel

Check out the differences.

Also try brands like AOC, LG , etc . You may find something in 23 - 24" cheaper than 16k


----------



## maverick121 (Jul 25, 2014)

See *www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOpuFvhT8Hw

Is 16,000 too much for EW2440L


----------



## pfx^ (Jul 30, 2014)

The RL2455HM looks nice in this video i do like it more - *www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANuE5YagzyM


----------

